# Awaiting for my period soon to start my first frozen cycle advice please???



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi girls,

I have just returned from a lovely holiday as it was my 30th and in Nov/December I suffered an early miscarrage from my first and only go at Fresh IVF cycle.

I now am coming up to start my first Frozen IVF cycle.  I have never had a frozen cycle before so it is all new to me.  My hospital are very busy and they are hard to get in touch with for advice so I thought I would ask my questions here...

As soon as start my next period I have been informed to ring the hopsital to start down regulating before transfer.  I am wondering if anyone has been through this and how long from starting the first day of your period does it take to get the frozen embryo transfer day? and what happens?

Many thanks,
xx


----------



## hfc_blue (May 28, 2011)

Hi Kim.  Didn't want to read and run but my memory is not great either! I do remember though that my frozen cycle was identical to my fresh (except no egg collection obviously) with around 6 weeks of downregulating. therefore it took about 6/7weeks until embryo transfer from my period but I do know from other things I have read that others have taken less time and it depends on the clinic.  Really good luck for this cycle.  I know how hard it is to start again after a miscarriage but frozen was best for me so will keep my fingers crossed for you! Xx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Kim,

Sounds like you had a lovely holiday.  I'm just waiting to O any day now, then I'll be ringing in for my 1st medicated FET in about 10-15 days time. My clinic produce a timetable of what happens with a FET here: http://www.oxfordfertilityunit.com/pdf/links/Frozen%20embryo%20TreatmentCycle_1.pdf

Hoping a frozen cycle works for us both - certainly can't wait to get my embies back where they belong! 

xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Kim,

Its Maria!  We talked loads and loads at the end of last year when we were both bleeding.  Sadly you went on to miscarry which was so sad to read.  Our pregnancy continued but when we went for the 12 week scan last week our little bean had no heartbeat, they think it passed away at about 8 weeks, had to have a ERPC done last week and now we are looking to the future, and looking into FET.  I have my review with the clinic tomorrow so looking forward to getting on with the next cycle as soon as we can.  Im researching FET at the moment and saw your post and didn't want to read and run without saying hi!!!!!  I think you will be a month or so ahead of me on the FET as we have only just lost the little one so think we need at least one period in between.  Going to keep an eye out for your posts though and hope it all goes well. xxx


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Maria,

And thank you other lady's for that useful information - didnt really have a clue what to expect with it so you have reassured me there.

Maria...I am so incredibly saddened to hear that I am so sorry sweet, but you are being very positive and going to the next stage so well done hugs- take each bit at a time.  I came on here to have a look at your posts too - didnt expect you to pop up on my topic.  I haven't been on here since what happened, and I feel ok now, although I do get the odd emotional moment every now and again which both you and I know is only normal and to be expected.

Life can be so cruel sometimes.  Well the good news is that FET is so so much less stress on our bodies.  I do remember when I had the transfer last time my body was most definatly not back to normal from the egg collection by transfer day and on the transfer day and for up to 5 days after I never felt 'healed' down there so it is good we will physically feel better this time.  I wish you all the luck in the world.  

I am due to start my period this weekend - I have had one period since and I bleed for a long time after, stopped and then over Christmas started again.  Additionally, i started a permanent job, which is easy tbh which takes my mind of the whole thing.  Although the job is full time and I wish it was part time so I could go gym, maybe try some accupuncture and relax a little etc etc. There's flexi time on the job though which is good as I then get around appointments etc.

Do you have my email address still.  Email me any time.  I probably wont be on this site much due to working lots etc, but im here is you need me.  I am guessing that by the end of May we may both have had our FET complete I persume.  How are you? (sorry i know it's a daft question)... and have you gone back to work full time?  ^hugme xx


----------

